# Story of Jesus Was Invented to Pacify the Poor



## Quatchu (Oct 11, 2013)

"American Biblical scholar Joseph Atwill will be appearing before the British public for the first time in London on the 19th of October to present a controversial new discovery: ancient confessions recently uncovered now prove, according to Atwill, that the New Testament was written by first-century Roman aristocrats and that they fabricated the entire story of Jesus Christ. "

Ancient Confession Found: 'We Invented Jesus Christ'


----------



## Logan (Oct 11, 2013)

So... the Romans create this peaceful fantasy guy to subdue the Jews and who tells them to pay taxes to Caesar... oh, and a bunch of "apostles" played along with it and died for the cause of the big joke. Oh, and his followers condemned Roman sins and religion. Oh, and the Roman elite hated the Christians. I guess their creation got out of hand?

The article asks: "How could this go unnoticed in the most scrutinised books of all time?"
That's a great question! It couldn't.

Edit:
I'd be curious to know if he believes the Romans ever tried to subdue any of the other occupied nations by the same subtle legend-building. Keep in mind that Israel is not a big country and people alive during this period would have known whether or not this Jesus-figure came through town. The witness of the New Testament actually invites scrutiny because the eyewitnesses were still alive at that time. This guy is silly.


----------



## Somerset (Oct 11, 2013)

Is there no idea that is too stupid to be taken up by a "Bible Scholar".


----------



## ZackF (Oct 11, 2013)

The article mentions the lecture will "upset believers." Such nonsense should upset nonbelievers. It sounds like repackaged Marxism. Believers should brush this of like a Psalm 1 scoffer.


----------



## timmopussycat (Oct 11, 2013)

Somerset said:


> Is there no idea that is too stupid to be taken up by a "Bible Scholar"?



No.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 11, 2013)

Well apparently, even his fellow non-believers have a wee bit of an issue:

How can smart atheists be bamboozled by Joseph Atwill? » Pharyngula

Don’t believe every Jesus conspiracy you read » The Atheist Experience


----------



## Edward (Oct 11, 2013)

Apparently this dude's training consisted of classes in computer programming in college. Makes him a true Bible scholar - in his own eyes. As a child he had some Jesuit schooling. 

But if he wants to rip off atheists, who am I to stand in his way.


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 11, 2013)

Edward said:


> Apparently this dude's training consisted of classes in computer programming in college. Makes him a true Bible scholar - in his own eyes. As a child he had some Jesuit schooling.
> 
> But if he wants to rip off atheists, who am I to stand in his way.



How come all the Great Bible Mockers,Scoffers & Unbelievers come out of Jesuit Schools?


----------

